# Women's singles title...Barty vs. Collins. Aussie vs. American.



## Paco Dennis (Jan 27, 2022)

I hope it is a close match, and Barty doesn't have her best day.  Collins is ranked 17 and is 29. She is getting better each year. She is a powerful hitter so it could be a very close match. I will be pulling for her.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 27, 2022)

I do hope Danielle makes a great match of this. I think she will have to play her best tennis and Ash will have to be slightly off a bit , but it could happen. The match still most likely will be Ashleigh Barty's to lose for sure, but I would love to see the upset happen.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 29, 2022)

Well, Barty is just to accurate and controlled right now. Amazing how composed she is. Daniella had some great shots but Bartys under spin shot kept the ball low, and if the ball bounces too low it robs her of her most successful attribute....her power.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 29, 2022)

Congratulations to Ash Barty for winning the Australian Open Tennis Championship and also a big congratulations to Danielle Collins for having a fantastic tournament as well.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 30, 2022)

I am very happy for Rafael!


----------

